# Climber - dayton ohio



## TreeCareInc (Apr 1, 2012)

*Position*

Tree Care Inc. is currently in search of a climber. We are looking to fill a position on a crew that focuses mainly on pruning and less technical removals. The ideal candidate will be a competent climber and have knowledge of the ANSI standards pertaining to arboriculture operations.
*
Tree Care Inc*

We are located in Dayton Ohio. Our location offers the option of rural or urban living within a very short distance of our facility. Our market is large enough to support a thriving arboricultural firm, but small enough to have a reasonable cost of living and a “small town” feel.

We have 6 ISA Certified Arborists, 1 BCMA and 2 CTSP's on staff. Our equipment is all top notch and well maintained. We have above average benefits and strive to treat our people with respect. We will support you in achieving and maintaining industry certifications.


*Wage / Benefits*

Wages will be based on experience and training. Wages will be in accordance with or exceed industry standards. We offer the following benefits:

- Health Insurance - No cost individual, 50/50 family

- 401 K - Eligible after 6 months. 4% Company match.

- Paid Time Off

- Continuing eduction reimbursement


*How to Apply*

Email your resume to [email protected].

Or mail to:

Tree Care Inc
attn: H/R Manager
PO Box 333
Troy, OH 45372

--------------------
Tree Care Inc. | Tree Pruning, Tree Removal, emerald ash borer treatment, Dayton Ohio, Troy Ohio


----------



## TreeCareInc (Apr 8, 2012)

Still looking...



treecareinc - YouTube


----------



## TreeCareInc (Jun 5, 2012)

We are also looking to fill a position on our kboom (crane) crew. Email me if you are interested.


----------

